# Well-Known Member Status Reached



## Angel Carrion

I've only been a member of this forum for a little over a month, yet I noticed a few minutes ago that my status is Well-Known Member. When does this happen? I've seen members that have been on here much longer than me only listed as Member. I think I even saw one listed as New Member even though they had been a part of this forum for longer than I have. So, why did my status change?

This is mostly curiosity, not really important.


----------



## TMartin510

I think it has to do with how many posts you have and activity and how many likes you get, not sure tho just a guess lol


----------



## immayo

I was actually curious about this too since I've been on here forever


----------



## Angel Carrion

I have no idea. You have more posts than me but I have more likes than you.


----------



## Angel Carrion

And I have more trophy points


----------



## MPRC

I'd assume it is based on post amount and likes.


----------



## Angel Carrion

Well, I have over 600 posts and 318 likes.
?


----------



## TMartin510

Maybe likes and trophy? The mores likes you have would suggest being well known right?


----------



## Angel Carrion

I guess?


----------



## immayo

Who knows...
The whole points system is rather new so maybe my older posts don't count.


----------



## Angel Carrion

*shrug*


----------



## dmmj

it's based solely on post count


----------



## dmmj

the different ones are moderator tag supporter tag


----------



## Yvonne G

dmmj said:


> it's based solely on post count



It might also reflect the posts made AFTER we switched formats...because Whitney has more posts than Angel, but is not up to the same status.


----------



## immayo

Hmm.. well I'm cool with it either way, I was just curious. I was like maybe if you guys as moderators know someone from posting a lot you make them well-known status.


----------



## dmmj

no. The moderators don'thave any control over that  before format change it was bssed  solely based on post count I was under the assumption it was still


----------



## ZEROPILOT

Bloody favoritism.


----------



## Angel Carrion

ZEROPILOT said:


> Bloody favoritism.


Yaaay, I'm someone's favorite!


----------



## jaizei

dmmj said:


> it's based solely on post count



Nope. The old forum was based on post count. This version is based on trophy points, which takes likes into account. I think.


----------



## jaizei

http://www.tortoiseforum.org/help/trophies

1 point
*First Message*
Post a message somewhere on the site to receive this.

2 points
*Somebody Likes You*
Somebody out there liked one of your messages. Keep posting like that for more!

5 points
*Keeps Coming Back*
30 messages posted. You must like it here!

10 points
*Can't Stop!*
You've posted 100 messages. I hope this took you more than a day!

10 points
*I Like It a Lot*
Your messages have been liked 25 times.

15 points
*Seriously Likeable!*
Content you have posted has attracted 100 likes.

20 points
*Addicted*
1,000 messages? Impressive!

20 points
*Can't Get Enough of Your Stuff*
Your content has been liked 250 times.


30 points
*I LOVE IT!*
Content you have posted has attracted 500 likes.


----------



## keepergale

Angel Carrion said:


> Well, I have over 600 posts and 318 likes.
> ?


Wow that is an impressive like to post ratio. That should be worth points too.


----------



## tortdad

immayo said:


> I was actually curious about this too since I've been on here forever


 keep posting and i'll keep liking it for you


----------



## tortdad

immayo said:


> Hmm.. well I'm cool with it either way, I was just curious. I was like maybe if you guys as moderators know someone from posting a lot you make them well-known status.


 I went back and liked some of your old posts to get you over the "250 likes" hump. That should ad another 20 trophy points and get your status up......We'll see


----------



## tortdad

immayo said:


> Hmm.. well I'm cool with it either way, I was just curious. I was like maybe if you guys as moderators know someone from posting a lot you make them well-known status.


 plus 17 more posts and you hit the 1000 mark and you'll get another 20 points. The only points you can get after that are the 500 liked post mark and you'll be maxed out at 113 points like the rest of us


----------



## jaizei

tortdad said:


> I went back and liked some of your old posts to get you over the "250 likes" hump. That should ad another 20 trophy points and get your status up......We'll see



Now there'll always be an asterisk next to her name in my mind.


----------



## immayo

I just woke up and saw I had 30 something alerts on here and was like what the heck! Haha

Tortdad is on a mission!


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immayo said:


> I just woke up and saw I had 30 something alerts on here and was like what the heck! Haha
> 
> Tortdad is on a mission!


Have another one.


----------



## Careym13

I hadn't even realized until I looked at this thread that my status changed too. I didn't even notice


----------



## Angel Carrion

Careym13 said:


> I hadn't even realized until I looked at this thread that my status changed too. I didn't even notice


Only reason I noticed was because I noticed someone that had been on here for yeeeaarrs was still listed as "New Member" (they only had around ten posts) and it made me curious so I looked at mine.


----------



## tortdad

immayo said:


> I just woke up and saw I had 30 something alerts on here and was like what the heck! Haha
> 
> Tortdad is on a mission!


 Don't look now.....Just kidding, take a look. You are officially a "Well Known Member" with 63 trophy points.


----------



## Grandpa Turtle 144

Angel Carrion said:


> I've only been a member of this forum for a little over a month, yet I noticed a few minutes ago that my status is Well-Known Member. When does this happen? I've seen members that have been on here much longer than me only listed as Member. I think I even saw one listed as New Member even though they had been a part of this forum for longer than I have. So, why did my status change?
> 
> This is mostly curiosity, not really important.


It's more important that you and I have a birthday both on the July 24 th !


----------



## Angel Carrion

Grandpa Turtle 144 said:


> It's more important that you and I have a birthday both on the July 24 th !


Don't forget Bindi Irwin!!


----------



## Kapidolo Farms

My child is an honor roll student at I don't give a firetruck whiny kid academy.


----------



## immiexxo

What are the stages of member things on here? (Omg such a well constructed sentence haha)

X


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> What are the stages of member things on here? (Omg such a well constructed sentence haha)
> 
> X


look at page one of this.
You need 100 likes (in total) for the next 15 points.
Easy.


----------



## immiexxo

Yeah but like after Member, what do you become? And so on..
Is Well Known Member the 'highest' you can get besides moderator? X


----------



## Tidgy's Dad

immiexxo said:


> Yeah but like after Member, what do you become? And so on..
> Is Well Known Member the 'highest' you can get besides moderator? X


I think 'Known Member' is in between.
Well, I think it is the same or better than Moderator,that just means they have power over us mortals,  but, yes, Well Known Member is the top, unless you intend becoming a mod.
Or replacing Josh who is the owner, i suppose.


----------



## immiexxo

Oh I see. Thank you


----------



## Angel Carrion

After you've been an active member for 5 years you get a banner that says 5 year member.


----------



## ILoveTorts&Gerbils

I have graduated to Active Member!


----------

